# Heaven claims BBQ Angel from Swine Time BBQ



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2007)

oh wow, terrible news.   Swine Time won the big fall Smoke on the Beach
with over 60 teams last year.  They were a force on the circuit, and I sure didn't expect to hear news like this.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2007)

Praying hard for Pam and family as we speak. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 1, 2007)

Terrable news.  Prayers to the family and friends.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 1, 2007)

My thoughts are with the family.


----------

